# Keep Pets Alive- Educate!



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

What is really sad is that I am now seeing these treats being sold everywhere, almost like their distribution has increased.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Petco actually had them on sale this week right next to the USA made jerky treats. Kind of like why spend $20 on a bag a 1/4 the size when you can get this big bag for the same price or less.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Curious: why is this a closed group? I think it would reach many more people if it was open. Just my 2 cents. 


MikaTallulah said:


> I encourage others to check out this group "Pet Treats From China Kill". You can print your self or order stickers as well a business cards cautioning against- China Made Jerky Treats. Maybe those of you involved with rescue groups could pass them out to new owners/adopters or your friends. Pass the word on! I would hate to hear of another pet lost to this treats like my precious yorkie, Zoey.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/pettreatsfromchinakill/


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I am not the creator of it. They approve you in a very short period of time. You could always join and then ask them yourself.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

*Join the fight!*

Picket Walmart Black Friday against China made Jerky Treats

Show others we are tired of our pets and loved ones pets being poisoned

Please spread the word

Black Friday for Pets

Help save a life!


Zoey maybe gone but will never be forgotten


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Bump  Bump


----------

